# bluescreen auf xp pro



## sidi (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich bekomme immer wieder, ohne feststellbare Zusammenhänge beim booten den attachten bluescreen.
Rebooten hilft meistens, zumindest nach mehreren Versuchen.

Mein Gerät ist ein Samsung x20, Pentium M 1,6Ghz, 1024 mb ram, Win XP Pro.

Der Samsung support kennt das problem nicht, auf ihrer homepage gibt es ein bios update, ich bin mir aber sehr unsicher ob ich das riskieren (?) soll.

Jede Hilfe wäre sehr willkommen, ich brauche das Notebook zum Arbeiten und möchte nicht mit diesem latenten Risiko leben müssen.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Sinac (14. Oktober 2005)

Denke eher das ist ein Windows Problem, ich würde mal probieren über die Setup CD das XP zu reparieren.


----------



## zioProduct (14. Oktober 2005)

Hatte ich auch, reparieren brachte bei mir nix, musste es neu Aufsetzen.

Mfg
ziop


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Und was soll eine Neuinstallation bringen?
Mögliche Ursachen gibt es genug..... angefangen bei Treiberproblemen bis hin zum defekten RAM...... siehe hier.

Ich würde also erstmal auf Fehlersuche gehen.
Was ist z.b. mit der HTTP.sys..... erscheint diese bei JEDEM Stop oder war es bei dem Screenshot jetzt nur Zufall?
Tritt das Problem nur beim booten auf oder auch im laufendem Betrieb?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## gorim (16. Oktober 2005)

Kann mich da Dr Dau nur anschließen. Eine kurze Recherche ergab, die http.sys gehört anscheinend zu Kaspersky. Zitat: "BSOD in HTTP.SYS, immer noch keine Loesung?" 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Oktober 2005)

Habe ich auch gelesen..... die gehört aber nicht zu Kaspersky sondern Kaspersky hat mit dieser Probleme.
Und meine Recherchen ergaben dass die http.sys im SP2 für XP ein Codierungsfehler hat.
Bei Kaspersky tritt dieses Problem aber im laufendem Betrieb auf und nicht beim booten..... daher auch meine Frage danach.
Es ist aber die Frage ob beim Stop immer nur die http.sys auftaucht.
Wenn ja, dann könnte diese die Ursache sein.
Wenn sie bei dem angehängten Screenshot aber nur durch zufall aufgetaucht ist, dann wird der Fehler wohl eher wo anders liegen.
Leider ist der Fehlercode nicht eindeutig, so haben meine ersten Recherchen ergeben dass es auch andere Probleme, angefangen beim Treiber bis hin zum RAM, sein können.
Und wenn man jetzt mal vom schlimmsten Fall (dem RAM) ausgeht, dürfte eine Neuinstallation wohl recht wenig bringen. 
Auch beim Treiber dürfte dies zutreffen, denn was bringt die Neuinstallation wenn man anschliessend den möglicherweise verursachenden Treiber wieder installiert?! 

Wie man sieht, muss eine Neuinstalltion nicht zwangsweise die Probleme beseitigen.
Also erstmal auf Ursachenforschung gehen.

Ich kenne ja sein System nicht..... aber wenn ich meins neu aufsetze, bin ich damit gleich mehrere Tage beschäftigt.
Bevor ich mir diese Arbeit möglicherweise umsonst mache, starte ich vorher zumindest den Versuch die Ursache zu finden..... dieser darf sich dann auch ruhig auf ein paar Wochen intensive Fehleranalyse erstrecken.


----------



## sidi (16. Oktober 2005)

hallo, 

vielen dank für die sehr aufschlussreichen antworten! tatsächlich hatte ich kasperskys firewall laufen und das problem ist mittlerweile auch während dem betrieb aufgetreten. ich habe zwar keine derartige recherche betrieben aber mein hausverstand (der etwas spät eingesetzt hat) hat mir dann doch gesagt, dass ich das prolem ohne kaspersky nie hatte. die firewall ist jetzt rausgeschmissen, der antivirus läuft noch, bisher noch kein error.

grundsätzlich sollte mein windows allerdings auf dem letzten stand sein, also auch dieses update, dass den fehler behebt inkludieren. 


falls er allerdings wieder auftaucht - was sind eure tipps zur fehlersuche? ein problem ist, dass der bluescreen meist nur für eine zehntelsekunde auftaucht - das gibt mir also wenig chancen die errormeldung zu entziffern. wo finde ich in meinem system die gespeicherten meldungen?
danke nochmals,
sidi


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Oktober 2005)

Kaspersky ist das Problem ja schon bekannt..... und es wird auch nach einer Lösung gesucht.
Da es ja ein Notebook ist, vermute ich dass Du mit diesem über ein W-LAN Router online gehst.... die im Router befindliche "Firewall" sollte ausreichend sein, ein 100%igen Schutz bekommst Du sowieso nicht (ausser Du lässt das Notebook aus  ).
Viel wichtiger bei W-LAN ist, dass Du die Verschlüsselung aktiviert hast.
Auf die Antivieren Software solltest/kannst Du natürlich nicht verzichten.

Wenn Du die Windows Updatefunktion nutzt, sollte das Patch für die http.sys bereits installiert sein (Datum der Freigabe: November 2004).

Zur Fehleranalyse solltest Du dir überlegen was genau Du beim eintreten des Fehlers gemacht hast, hierzu zählen auch Anwendungen die evtl. im Hintergrund aktiv werden.
Dabei könnte u.U. ein Blick in die Ereignisanzeige in der Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung behilflich sein.
Und wenn es ganz schlimm kommt, gibt es noch ein Speicherabbild..... damit wirst Du aber nicht unbedingt etwas anfangen können..... ist eher für System Administratoren und Entwickler nützlich.

PS: und achte bitte auf deine Gross-/Kleinschreibung..... Punkt 12 der Netiquette.


----------



## sidi (16. Oktober 2005)

Verstehe ich richtig, dass du völlig von einer Software Firewall abrätst? Die default Win Firewall laufen zu lassen kann aber kein Fehler sein oder?
Verschlüsselung im W-Lan heißt Kennwort nehme ich an. Das heißt, wenn ich mich bei einem "offenen" Netz anmelde laufe ich mehr Gefahr Unannehmlichkeiten zu bekommen nehme ich an. 
Vielen Dank jedenfalls für die Tipps, ich hoffe ich muss sie so bald nicht mehr in Anspruch nehmen!

p.s.: "beim eintreten" - beim *E*intreten wäre glaube ich richtiger


----------



## gorim (16. Oktober 2005)

Ups, das wußte ich nicht, das die http.sys zu XP gehört. Auf meinem System war sie nicht, deswegen mein voreiliger Schluß. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal SP2 installieren.

Der Bluescreen bleibt auch stehen, ist eine ärgerliche Defaulteinstellung von MS. Den Reboot kann man über Eigenschaften Arbeitsplatz - Erweitert - Starten und Wiederherstellen usw. einstellen.


bis dann
gorim


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Oktober 2005)

Abraten tue ich nicht.....
Eine Firewall soll ja den Zweck erfüllen dass ungebetene Zugriffe auf das System abgewehrt werden.
Wenn dieses System nun aber schon hinter einer Firewall steckt (z.b. durch den Router), dann ist eine Desktop Firewall fast schon mehr oder weniger überflüssig.
Warum mehr oder weniger?
Naja, die Firewall vom Router interessiert es nicht was im LAN los ist, sie ist lediglich für die Zugriffe von aussen zuständig.
So könnte ohne Desktop Firewall (z.b. in einem Firmennetzwerk) der liebe nette Kollege dir was böses wollen, weil er auf dein Stuhl scharf ist. 
Und dann lässt die Firewall vom Router ja auch alles was vom LAN kommt, nach draussen.
Wenn Du also z.b. nicht magst dass div. Programme "nach Hause telefonieren", dann solltest Du auf diese Programme verzichten, sie so einstellen dass sie es erst garnicht tun oder mit einer Desktop Firewall blocken.
Hierbei würde ich mich allerdings (aus wohl verständlichen Gründen) nicht auf die Windows eigene Firewall verlassen. 

Ich meinte kein Kennwort.
Bei der Verschlüsselung werden die Daten mit verschiedenen Techniken codiert.
Damit der Router und das Notebook miteinander komunizieren können, haben beide einen "Schlüssel".
Passen diese Schlüssel nicht zueinander, können die Daten nicht (bzw. nur erschwert) wieder entschlüsselt werden.
Fehlt diese Verschlüsselung jedoch gänzlich, könnte sich jemand (z.b. per Notebook von der anderen Strassenseite) in dein Netzwerk einlogen und auf deine Kosten Surfen.
Wenn Du dann auch noch freigegebene Ordner ohne Passwortschutz hast, kommt er sogar an die darin befindlichen Daten.
Berichte dazu gab es schon zu hauf im TV.
Ich selbst habe (schon aus Kostengründen) kein W-LAN und kann dir daher nur oberflächliche Infos geben.

Auch wenn ich meine dass "eintreten" ein Tätigkeitswort ist und somit klein geschrieben wird, ging es mir nicht um einzelne Rechtschreibfehler sondern um deine durchgängige Kleinschreibung.
Schon allein weil diese die Lesbarkeit erheblich beeinträchtigt.
In deinem ersten Posting hast Du ja gezeigt dass es auch anders geht, also behalte es bitte so bei.
Perfekt ist niemand..... und wird auch von niemandem erwartet..... sonst würde es hier nicht mal Admins/Mods geben.


----------

